# Board



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn Angus... I may have to move to Chicago because it seems like everything there is TWO dollar cheaper:laughing::laughing:

I want my two dollars...:whistling:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Except for QL2


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont understand why anyone would use fiber board. I get the cement board thing but cuts are sloppy then you have to waterproof the stuff. If you use dens shield and take extra precautions on screws and joints with a liquid membrane your cheaper and faster. Everyone wants to bring up the fact that its still drywall but who cares. With any of these systems if you get past the surface you have problems. They install kerdi over drywall dont they. I have no doubt that kerdi or noble are great for shower stalls but not for everything else.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Preference. I have seen the waterproofing layer of DensShield delaminate from the core. Haven't seen it happen once installed or after tiling, just sitting in the back of my truck. 

You also have to deal with corners with DensShield. IMO, not much time saving with using it. If you cut out for a niche, you have the gypsum core exposed and needs to be dealt with. Some municipalities won't allow a gypsum panel in a wet location, period. 

Is DensShield a bad product? No way. Is it superior to CBU? I'm not sold that it is.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally I LOVE Denshelid It is so much easier to work with than the others. Some people talk about wicking through the screw holes--I have NEVER heard of that causing a real world failure in any tile installation, it reminds me of people extoling the Riving knife of the Festool TS55. 
" GP will reimburse the reasonable cost of repair or replacement of the non-conforming panels and the affected portion of the tile assembly, up to a maximum amount equal to the original installation cost for the affected portion of the tile assembly." 
If that dosnt give you or your clients a feeling of assurance then go on using heavier, dirtier, more $$$, options, so you can feel safe.
PS
this wasnt a response to Angus i was distracted while writing my opinion and he posted while I was playing mafia wars


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im considering using Kerdi band on Dens shield seams and exposed edges in the future. Best of both worlds.

I looked into Kerdi but my local suppliers dont carry it. They are pushing Wedi membrane. A question to you guys using it, is it sensitive or easy to screw up? Not the fitting and folding the adhereing.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom M said:


> Im considering using Kerdi band on Dens shield seams and exposed edges in the future. Best of both worlds.


 I also use Tec hydraflex if i have a day before i am setting i will use kerdi band if there is anything that dosnt "feel"right about a joint if that makes sense


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is hydraflex a liquid waterproofing?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes and there are several good brands that are out there I just use TEC cause it is easliy available to me and I love their mortars and Grouts.


from the internet :laughing:
TEC has introduced HydraFlex Waterproofing and Crack Isolation Membrane, a mold- and mildew-resistant membrane designed to deliver superior waterproofing and crack isolation capabilities, according to the company.

The product is typically ready for tile installation within two to three hours, and can be used over green concrete that is only three days old, TEC says. Additionally, the membrane is engineered to stop horizontal cracks as large as 1/8 inch wide at the subfloor.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

charimon said:


> Yes and there are several good brands that are out there I just use TEC cause it is easliy available to me and I love their mortars and Grouts.
> 
> from the internet :laughing:
> TEC has introduced HydraFlex Waterproofing and Crack Isolation Membrane, a mold- and mildew-resistant membrane designed to deliver superior waterproofing and crack isolation capabilities, according to the company.
> ...


Tec makes the best cementous grouts but that QL2 is insane when the custy can afford it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Im considering using Kerdi band on Dens shield seams and exposed edges in the future. Best of both worlds.


I don't know about that combo. Kerdi-Band relies on the fleece to waterproof with a 2" overlap. There is no fleece on the DensShield. If I am combining 2 different membranes, I'll use either Kerdi-Fix or NobleSealant 150.

Schluter will not endorse using their product with any manufacturer. 

You could always use Mapei's AquaDefense with Mapeband. That will work.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tec makes the best cementous grouts but that QL2 is insane when the custy can afford it.


I love it too once you get cleaning it figured out..... it ROCKS


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tec makes the best cementous grouts but that QL2 is insane when the custy can afford it.


...custy...

:laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Vancouver BC Baker Board Requirements*

"Baker Board: Minimum 13 mm Cementitious baker board (ANSI A118.9-1999), nominal 11mm Fibre-Cement baker board (ASTM C1288-1999) or 13mm Coated glass mat baker board (ASTM C1178-96) according to TTMAC requirements." * Source

These products mentioned above are 

Cement Board - true 1/2"
Hardie Panel - slightly less than 1/2"
Denshield - true 1/2"

_These details and backer board requirements outlined in the Independent Living BC Non-Profit Housing Design and Construction Standards, Revised October 2006 Provincial Homelessness Initiative Design Guidelines & Construction Standards, October 2006_

Check out this link. It is full of great specs and detail requirements. http://www.bchousing.org/resources/...ns/26_09-09-14_Section_09310_Ceramic_Tile.pdf


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey john, thanks for that Info. What's your take on aqua tough?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Hey john, thanks for that Info. What's your take on aqua tough?


I have yet to try it.

I'm not sure where it is made and how far it needs to travel to get to Vancouver but I do like that it is 95% recycled product.

If it's made in Chicago and needs to be trucked here to Vancouver, I'm not sure how "Green" it is. This is my greatest love of Green EBoard.

I would have to pick up a sheet and check the deflection. Once boarded a backer should not deflect past L/360. Few new products can achieve this. Green EBoard goes on tight and stiff. So does Hardie. So does WonderBoard. Kerdi Board is a joke as is all of the foam based backer boards.

If you see it anywhere take a look and check the deflection. If I see some I'll buy a sheet and take a closer look.

JW.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

From what it does state, it does exceed that deflection rating. Yesterday I picked up 20 sheets of greenE, but had a look at that product as well


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike- said:


> From what it does state, it does exceed that deflection rating. Yesterday I picked up 20 sheets of greenE, but had a look at that product as well


Nice.

Make sure you wipe the board down well before applying your waterproofing. Like any backer board the number on failure for any waterproofing products adhesion is "Bond Breakers".

How many showers are you building with 20 sheets?

What type of waterproofing are you going to use?

JW


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

The home owner has requested the entire bathroom, yes, the entire bathroom. Fully of green E. one I linked her to the product specs and it's characteristics, she went all out.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike- said:


> The home owner has requested the entire bathroom, yes, the entire bathroom. Fully of green E. one I linked her to the product specs and it's characteristics, she went all out.


Make sure you use the smooth side out where you will drywall it. I have found making a slurry coat from Joint Compound is the best way tp start the drywalling process with Green EBoard.

Make sure your screws are counter sunk. Wash the board down well and then skim out the Green EBoard with the slurry mix of joint compound.

Green EBoard can be less than perfect in comparrison to regular drywall sometimes. Make sure your stock is in good shape. On occassion we pass on a few sheets and ask the warehouse dude to dig deeper. Keep a 1/16" gab between sheets so you can set the joint compound between the sheets. Careful not to leave dust on this edge or your bond strength will be less.

Good Luck.

JW


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Great info as always. Thanks for all the help!!! Much appreciated.


----------

